
Screen Recording on macOS Catalina - carusooneliner
https://outklip.com/kb/screen-recording-on-mac-os-catalina/
======
antoinevg
At some point we may need to discuss the cumulative effect of all these ill-
considered UI changes on system security.

~~~
least
It's a big hassle when you first upgrade or if you find yourself having to
reinstall MacOS and are installing a lot of programs at once. In normal use
day to day with the occasional security prompt when installing an application,
it's less egregious.

~~~
dmitriid
And then you mistakenly dismiss a prompt, and suddenly "File Desktop could not
be opened" (just got this when trying to save from Safari)

------
ngcc_hk
But it is not granted to an app but to chrome. I guess it is a bit dangerous.

For the Yi issue, it problem as it is new. But I guess after awhile it should
be ok. You really want to know these permission s and explicitly approve it.

------
scrumper
Doesn't this grant Chrome itself permission to see the screen - meaning also
any website-hosted malware the user happens to pick up?

~~~
carusooneliner
If a website attempts to record screen, Chrome will pop up a modal dialog
asking user to select if they want to record entire desktop, application
window or tab. The user has to opt in every time before any screen recording
takes place.

------
phenkdo
I normally use QuickTime for screen recording, what does this offer in
addition?

~~~
carusooneliner
Outklip is a Chrome extension with a few additions compared to QuickTime:

* It lets you record camera along with screen, so you can be seen in the video. Gives videos a personal touch.

* Videos on Outklip are automatically uploaded to cloud storage, which lets you share them via a link instantly after recording. Saves you the step of uploading the video to gdrive, dropbox, etc. before sharing. The video creator can see who viewed and when.

* An easy to use video editor, which lets you add text labels, remove parts of video, crop region of video, convert to gif, etc.

* A YouTube integration that lets you post videos quickly and easily.

One thing Outklip lacks is the ability to record a selected portion of the
screen, which Quicktime supports.

Hope this helps.

~~~
pax
On this note does anybody happen to know an alternative to
[https://recordit.co](https://recordit.co)? It used to be a minimalistic
screen recorder, where you'd select a selected area of the screen and it would
automatically upload it to a url, both as a video or animated gif.

